# "Man cave" is finished!



## kor

We moved about a year ago and almost all of my collection went into boxes and stored away. I finally got a section of the basement finished and everything set up, although I still need to build a little shelf for the miniatures sitting on the floor. I also have a recliner coming this week. Once I get a mini fridge I may never leave the basement again! [attachment=1.JPG][attachment=2.JPG][attachment=3.JPG]


----------



## kor

I'm also a musician so I put a little studio in the other part of the room.[attachment=4.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966

Careful you don't rattle the walls to much ! Lol  That looks great Keith !


----------



## iggyworf

BEAUTIFUL! I hope to one day fix up my basement to display all my stuff.


----------



## andy volkerts

goodman1966 said:
			
		

> Careful you don't rattle the walls to much ! Lol That looks great Keith !


Good looking room, but I wouldn't want to rattle those shelves to much and walk one of those Warners off onto the ground..........


----------



## kor

Lol thanks guys! No worries though. Studio recording is not a loud experience and the room is actually bigger than it looks. The two areas have a good amount of space between them


----------



## sandchip

Man, that is awesome.


----------



## bottlediggingcop

Very jealous.  I can't wait until my three hooligans are out of the house and out of my fridge!


----------



## Bass Assassin

Very nice Kor! Cheers


----------



## deenodean

I would not leave my basement either.. Congrats on the new 'man cave '. I Love it !!!


----------



## Houdini

Very Nice!


----------



## hemihampton

Nice Shelves, I need some like that, I see some beer cans on top shelf & some Canadian beer cans too. You need some cone tops. LEON.


----------

